# Charter/Headboat



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

If you guys would really like some fun and good fishing , either night or day , give this guy a call . His name is Captain Chris Lesser . He has a beautiful classic deadrise baybuilt boat called the Good Chance . He works very hard to put you on fish . He will charter the whole boat or take people buy the head . Very nice guy and has been a good friend to me the last few years . When I'm out on my boat he calls me regularly , either by cell phone or VHF and let's me know if he's on them good . Not to many charter capts will invite a private boat over to get in on some action . He is located in Deal Island right by the bridge . You can reach him at : 302-228-2870 Here is a pic of the Good Chance :


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

GGEE !! Thanks for the info, I've been looking for a charter/headboat in that area.


----------

